# Region change from Asia - South Korea to ECE



## jarlsbilservice (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi guys, I have seen various solutions to this, but not a single one from ASIA to ECE, only the other way around.
The car has been imported from South Korea to Sweden and I need to insert maps that work with this region and preferably change the language.
The vin of the car is GK08336 - I have all the systems (ista+, esys, femtotool, and so on on on) 

Anyone who has done this before?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

From FA, remove Asian Language and Country Controller and replace with Europe / Sweden versions, Flash and Encode NBT, pull DE File from NBT, use for Map FSC Code.


----------



## jarlsbilservice (Nov 21, 2019)

Shawn, you are a f*king hero.


----------



## x5ss (Dec 14, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> From FA, remove Asian Language and Country Controller and replace with Europe / Sweden versions, Flash and Encode NBT, pull DE File from NBT, use for Map FSC Code.


Dear *shawnsheridan*
Tell us by example how to replace Russia with Germany. 
[178] 6UD_LANGUAGE_VERSION_RUSSIAN
[1119] 8LR_COUNTRY_CONTROL_10323
[17] Type, [155] ECE
Where can I find the codes for Germany to replace my existing codes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5ss said:


> Dear *shawnsheridan*
> Tell us by example how to replace Russia with Germany.
> [178] 6UD_LANGUAGE_VERSION_RUSSIAN
> [1119] 8LR_COUNTRY_CONTROL_10323
> ...


I don't think [17] Type, [155] ECE needs changing.

You need to look in FA of same car, but German Spec, and see what is present.


----------



## x5ss (Dec 14, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't think [17] Type, [155] ECE needs changing.
> 
> You need to look in FA of same car, but German Spec, and see what is present.


I see, thank you and where to see it now?
Maybe there is someone from Germany who will respond and share your data with the FA


----------



## SWA (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello,
I'm trying to change region for a friend's car who has brought it from Japan to UK. I edited Fa and coded kombi which has worked but when coding head unit nbt, it says no signal. Cam anyone help please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

4mm4rSWC said:


> Hello,
> I'm trying to change region for a friend's car who has brought it from Japan to UK. I edited Fa and coded kombi which has worked but when coding head unit nbt, it says no signal. Cam anyone help please?


What FA Changes did you make? What Head Unit does this car have? NBT or NBT2 EVO?


----------



## SWA (Nov 13, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> What FA Changes did you make? What Head Unit does this car have? NBT or NBT2 EVO?


Hello Shawn,

It has NBT and the changes were:
L807A to L812A
S852A to S853A


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

4mm4rSWC said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> It has NBT and the changes were:
> L807A to L812A
> S852A to S853A


Does NBT have CAFD or it is missing? It says no Signal on screen after coding NBT without coding error, or you get error during coding of NBT?


----------



## SWA (Nov 13, 2021)

Nbt does have Cafd yes and no signal happens after coding


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

4mm4rSWC said:


> Nbt does have Cafd yes and no signal happens after coding


Changing just Country Controller and language Option Codes should not cause no Signal. Set them back to original, and VO Code NBT and see if No Signal error goes away.


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> What FA Changes did you make? What Head Unit does this car have? NBT or NBT2 EVO?


But if i have HU_MGU? I read somewhere that MGU have some sort of protection so region cannot changed easily. Is it true?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Victor_ said:


> But if i have HU_MGU? I read somewhere that MGU have some sort of protection so region cannot changed easily. Is it true?


Mgu is different animal and will cost a lot to change map


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> Mgu is different animal and will cost a lot to change map


So there is no way to change region from us to ece and put maps by myself? And what about speed limit which is controlled by kafas, can it be switched to EU specs(white circle with red outline) without changing region?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Victor_ said:


> So there is no way to change region from us to ece and put maps by myself? And what about speed limit which is controlled by kafas, can it be switched to EU specs(white circle with red outline) without changing region?


For MGU Map Region change, you need Coding and an Expensive OEM Conversion FSC Code.

SLI Display can easily be changed with Coding.


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> For MGU Map Region change, you need Coding and an Expensive OEM Conversion FSC Code.
> 
> SLI Display can easily be changed with Coding.


Understand,thank you. And what about car region change is there any way? And please where I can find guide to SLI change?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Victor_ said:


> Understand,thank you. And what about car region change is there any way? And please where I can find guide to SLI change?


I do not know of any Guide for Region Change.

KAFAS FDL Coding:

KAFAS => COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY = ECE_white


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not know of any Guide for Region Change.
> 
> KAFAS FDL Coding:
> 
> KAFAS => COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY = ECE_white


Thank you, i will give it a try.


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not know of any Guide for Region Change.
> 
> KAFAS FDL Coding:
> 
> KAFAS => COUNTRY_CODING_DISPLAY = ECE_white


UPDATE 3
Seems that this killed KAFAS. I returned everything back, didn't help. Ista says when inspecting KAFAS module "no coding data for vehicle" (translated from Russian language)

UPDATE
ista didnt fix it. Will take quick ride to see if sli is working and maybe kafas will come back to normal state

UPDATE 2
It dissabled all assistants(distance control is working because its radar based) going to restore all of this mess.


















So it changed icon but now there is an error in ID ->driver assistance reduced affected systems: high beam assistant. Maybe ista-d will fix it. Photos below


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Clear Fault Codes. This one FDL Code has nothing to do with HBA.


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Clear Fault Codes. This one FDL Code has nothing to do with HBA.


I did nothing happened. i cleared codes many times. KAFAS is still yellow in ista with this error. Returning whole car to OEM FDLs didnt work as well. When i pressed Code NDC everything was okey and after couple of seconds this error popped out. I cleared with ista and took to ride, after short period of driving all KAFAS related assistents have died. KAFAS fault code down below.








Oh cr#p maybe i found probelm. it some how programmed other version of data on it. HOW?!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Does KAFAS ECU have a CAFD when viewed in E-Sys Coding Module?


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Does KAFAS ECU have a CAFD when viewed in E-Sys Coding Module?


Yeah, both of them. In ID is new message some how: preparing driving assistance systems


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VO Code both CAFD with original unmodified FA, and then clear fault codes.


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Code both CAFD with original unmodified FA, and then clear fault codes.


I did it too, nothing. Im worried that i will need to do whole car flash, but i dont have proper charger. It will be russian roulete withou it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Victor_ said:


> I did it too, nothing. Im worried that i will need to do whole car flash, but i dont have proper charger. It will be russian roulete withou it.


If KAFAS is VO Coded with original FA, faults cleared, and car allowed to sleep for 30 minutes, it should not have any faults upon restart.


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> If KAFAS is VO Coded with original FA, faults cleared, and car allowed to sleep for 30 minutes, it should not have any faults upon restart.


Car rested for more than hour . Im ot ideas how to fix it. I will try all again tomorrow. Its BMW so keeping it untouched for some time can do the trick😂


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Victor_ said:


> Car rested for more than hour . Im ot ideas how to fix it. I will try all again tomorrow. Its BMW so keeping it untouched for some time can do the trick😂


ISTA shows KAFAS not coded for car. You say it is VO Coded with original unmodified FA. Both cannot be true at same time.


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> ISTA shows KAFAS not coded for car. You say it is VO Coded with original unmodified FA. Both cannot be true at same time.


But is somehow. And DTC codes in Bimmer utility gives same error as ista. Now I written OEM FA pressed code on KAFAS coding was successful with no errors. But BU grayed all buttons except help guides, releases and setting:/ I don't know what's going on here.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Victor_ said:


> But is somehow. And DTC codes in Bimmer utility gives same error as ista. Now I written OEM FA pressed code on KAFAS coding was successful with no errors. But BU grayed all buttons except help guides, releases and setting:/ I don't know what's going on here.


I have no idea what you are doing. BU is ONLY for FDL Coding. For VO Coding you use E-Sys direct.


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea what you are doing. BU is ONLY for FDL Coding. For VO Coding you use E-Sys direct.


Full story what happend:
1) I did SLI coding(FDL changes in KAFAS4 ECU)->2) It caused some error in KAFAS4 ECU and displayed error in ID: assistance reduced-> HBA. 3) I cleared DTC codes in BU-> error stayed-> then cleared codes in ISTA->error stayed-> took car for ride it caused that every KAFAS4 related assistant stopped working. 4) Coded FDLs to OEM values then same process like in 3 without result. 5) Loaded and coded OEM FA->VCM->master->write FA FP file-> selected KAFAS4->pressed CODE-> did same things like in 3 same result error stayed assistants dead.

But I discovered that ISTA shows different values(different SWFL numbers etc.) in information tab about KAFAS4 data. Data in column FACT are different than data in column GIVEN maybe that is the problem. But how it happened and how to fix it? Picture below


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

Show some respect to this car and dont fuck it please if you dont know what you are doing


----------



## Victor_ (7 mo ago)

Elthox said:


> Show some respect to this car and dont fuck it please if you dont know what you are doing


Already happend i guess but its not totally fucked. And others things went fine like coding in tow hinge module adding new ambient lighting colors video in motion coding ASS disabling belt reminder and coding F series was fine too. This is first moment when something like this happened. And after all it's just a car everything can be fixed. Just need to know how. Maybe full flash to newest version will fix it but its last option.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Victor_ said:


> Full story what happend:
> 1) I did SLI coding(FDL changes in KAFAS4 ECU)->2) It caused some error in KAFAS4 ECU and displayed error in ID: assistance reduced-> HBA. 3) I cleared DTC codes in BU-> error stayed-> then cleared codes in ISTA->error stayed-> took car for ride it caused that every KAFAS4 related assistant stopped working. 4) Coded FDLs to OEM values then same process like in 3 without result. 5) Loaded and coded OEM FA->VCM->master->write FA FP file-> selected KAFAS4->pressed CODE-> did same things like in 3 same result error stayed assistants dead.
> 
> But I discovered that ISTA shows different values(different SWFL numbers etc.) in information tab about KAFAS4 data. Data in column FACT are different than data in column GIVEN maybe that is the problem. But how it happened and how to fix it? Picture below


As far as "_Loaded and coded OEM FA->VCM->master->write FA FP file-> selected KAFAS4->pressed CODE-> did same things like in 3 same result error stayed assistants dead_."

Why are you loading and writing an FA File to car? Isn't original unmodified FA already in car VCM? Should just be:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Right-Click on KAFAS4 ECU (the ECU itself, not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Are you 100% sure the FA you are using is 100% original?


----------

